# Im one stoopid [email protected]



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, today I decided to take some oil from my fork. Being the lazy SOB i am, I decided to use: cassete tool, "perico" and a straw  I also decided not to take the fork from the bike (despite tacubayas recommendations).
Well, I took something like 3 straws from each side, closed the top caps again and went for a spin. Then, I tried to brake and nothing happened :skep:. After going back to where I had done the oil thing, I noticed a puddle of oil on the ground. Yeah, I got a ton of oil on both my front rotor and pads :madman:. I cleaned it and set it on fire, but braking is still sucky (v-brake like). 
I learned the hard way :madmax:

pd. at least my fork is getting more travel now


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Conversation was like this:

tacubaya
"Te recomiendo que quites la rueda o la suspe para que no contamines el freno eh"

545
"Nah, le pongo un trapo al rotor y ya"

Lol


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Next time use a PLASTIC bag with a rubber band... no need to get the wheel out...  

Rags absorb oil and let it get to other things.

Go to a farmacia and get a large syringe WITHOUT a rubber piston. If you use one with a rubber piston, you'll end up with an empty syringe and a syringe shaft in your hands.

Get a plastic tubing and do the job with them. I'm positive the tubing can be got at a farmacia too (the one they use for "canalizaciones" and "sueros").

Oh... and a plastic bag and a rubber band!!! :lol: :lol:

Sorry for your brake... Cook the pads again. I think they're sintered, so they can take it. Just be careful, clean your rotors with alcohol and BED IN THE BRAKES AGAIN!!! I can't stress enough how much you need to bed in your brakes again.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

bummer on the pads... well at least it is just screwed up pads....

cook them and if not...new pads... 

I do the bag and rubber band thing.....I don't use a syringe for forks though...I usually just use the tubing and cover it with a finger like with a straw,,, to take little bits at a time.. and remeasure,,,,,


BTW.. make the tubing with a marker..so you can check the level from the threads with the same piece of tubing...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

hmm, I lighted the pads on fire a couple of times, and I also sandpapered both the pads and rotor.What I noticed is that, after cleaning, the pads are opaque. Then, I use them for a bit and they are shiny. Does this mean that its the rotor which is still infected of oil??
will I have to replace?:
a) rotor
b)pads
c) both :sad:
d) none


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> hmm, I lighted the pads on fire a couple of times, and I also sandpapered both the pads and rotor.What I noticed is that, after cleaning, the pads are opaque. Then, I use them for a bit and they are shiny. Does this mean that its the rotor which is still infected of oil??
> will I have to replace?:
> a) rotor
> b)pads
> ...


Maybe you're overheating them and glazing them?

Cook the pads in little intervals until there is no more black smoke coming out of them.

Last time I did so, I soaked them in alcohol completely and then cook them. The alcohol helps the oil to evaporate a bit more.

The rotor's OK. It's the pads that may be FUBAR.

BTW... If you can't get new pads any time soon, clean rotors and caliper perfectly and then just swap the front pads to the rear and viceversa. Get the front going.

Clean the caliper carefully with a cotton swab soaked in alcohol... Check the pistons and clean them with a rag but do not use alcohol there.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> will I have to replace?:
> a) rotor
> b)pads
> c) both :sad:
> d) none


Try e) the whole bike.

Sorry 545, your whole bike has been contaminated, you need a new one now...

Should have used a plastic bag...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That guy is such a stoopid bastard, his brake pads fell halfway throuth the decent and we lost 1 hour waiting for him while he looked for them.. He found them but lost the securing pin of the caliper and had to secure the pads with an allen!

*-_-*


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> That guy is such a stoopid bastard, his brake pads fell halfway throuth the decent and we lost 1 hour waiting for him while he looked for them.. He found them but lost the securing pin of the caliper and had to secure the pads with an allen!
> 
> *-_-*


Yup. After all the use it got today, the front brake is (almost) back to normal. However, I didnt tighten the little bolt enough, and my pads fell suddenly  I spent like 40min looking for them, and I found both pads, the spring thingy, but didnt find the bolt. I put an allen with a spring on each side :skep:

The bolt I lost is the one on the center of the caliper









Karma is punishing me as of lately, dont know why 
or maybe its just me being a sloppy son of a b1tch :lol:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The Juicy 7 Beauty


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> or maybe its just me being a *sloppy *son of a b1tch :lol:


this seems *very *likely


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

crisillo said:


> this seems *very *likely


Indeed.

Just read what this bastard told me:

tacubaya. "eres un cerdo"
545. "porque?"
tacubaya. "escojes las peores lineas posibles"
545 "esque me da weba cambiarme a la linea bonita"

:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Just read what this bastard told me:
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Just read what this bastard told me:
> 
> ...


well, once you take an ugly line, you commit and dont try to change it like a wuss :nono:

just another way of seeing things


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> well, once you take an ugly line, you commit and dont try to change it like a wuss :nono:
> 
> just another way of seeing things


Just another way of falling, hurting yourself or pinchflatting  (or the 3 options together)

Wuss is the guy who falls into a biga$$ zanja instead of taking a smoother line :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> The Juicy 7 Beauty


Juicy's (or any Avid brake using that kind of pad) are prone to lose the pads while riding or give a false "click in" feel...

Nothing like the Louises... Even if the pin falls, the piston is magnetic AND the shape of the pad kind locks into the caliper when you actually brake.

545... Go to a hardware store. Look for a millimetric bolt that fits. It's not hard to find. Don't even hit the bike shop.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No way jose, you have been bought by Magura


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> No way jose, you have been bought by Magura


Yeah, after Avid couldn't get me staying with them...  

How do you say??? "Been there, done that"


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lousies are carp, everyone knows the macho man use Shimano or Avid


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Lousies are carp, everyone knows the macho man use Shimano or Avid


Ya, right...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Ya, right...


Ya right...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> hmm, I lighted the pads on fire a couple of times, and I also sandpapered both the pads and rotor.What I noticed is that, after cleaning, the pads are opaque. Then, I use them for a bit and they are shiny. Does this mean that its the rotor which is still infected of oil??
> will I have to replace?:
> a) rotor
> b)pads
> ...


e) your bike.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> e) your bike.


d) ask rzozaya to "lend" me his moto pimp :yesnod:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> d) ask rzozaya to "lend" me his moto pimp :yesnod:


e) you're an idiot <----------- :yesnod:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Are you guys dyslexic or what???

a...b...c...d...e...d...e...??? WTF???

Seriously, kids... Lay off the hierbabuena and get back to school ASAP.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

We are in school, we are replacing options not adding new ones DUH!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> We are in school, we are replacing options not adding new ones DUH!


Sounds VERY logical to me...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Sounds VERY logical to me...


huh?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> The Juicy 7 Beauty


Hmmm. Pretty sure that says F I V E


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Juicy 5 and 7 have the same caliper


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Juicy 5 and 7 have the same caliper


Isn't that rust??? Cool... :thumbsup: It's been ages since I don't see a component other than cables rusting on a bike.

Oh, and the cool roundagon rotors that pulse just looking at them!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Only a$$hats run roundagons. And that must be dirt not rust


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> ...And that must be dirt not rust


That is rust, my friend.

There is dirt too... But the crimped connector on the banjo is rusty. Maybe even the banjo.

Crappy quality. Defective zinc plating or maybe attacked by DOT fluid.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Poor retard who cat take care of his caliper pfffffffff


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Poor retard who cat take care of his caliper pfffffffff


That is the kind of stuff you should not take care of... Enough you have with the bike's moving parts...

Hey, Tacu... why don't you get Formula's instead if you love your Avids?... Formula designed and made the first year Juicys, and I would bet Formula kept a thing or two for themselves.

Also, Formula has better Customer Service than Avid around here. You'd have to go to Teknobike which is SRAM's distributor and you know how good mexican companies/shops are for Warranty. Formula could take better care of you.

Oh... and Minaar and Nico use them...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I really like Formulas, but these Juicy 7 perform flawlessly contrary to all the flaws you keep telling me (no rust, no pulse, no falling brake pads, easy bleeding -everyone says it- and great performance) and I got them for daaaaaaamn cheap. Couldnt be happier!

Maybe in the future some of these (2008 Forumula One brake)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

They are quite sexy too


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I really like Formulas, but these Juicy 7 perform flawlessly contrary to all the flaws you keep telling me (no rust, no pulse, no falling brake pads, easy bleeding -everyone says it- and great performance) and I got them for daaaaaaamn cheap. Couldnt be happier!


...matter of time...  

Seriously, a few folks on the Titus board have ditched their Avids in favour of Formulas.

It depends on what you like... I like them with plenty of modulation, not like on-off switches. YMMV.

How long is warranty on Avids?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Two years.

I bet you can't get these brakes for the price I paid...anywhere :ihih:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ask 545, the Juicys have TONS and TONS of modulation via Pad Adjustment


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Two years
> 
> I bet you can get these brakes for the price I paid anywhere :ihih:


YOU don't want to know how much I paid for my Louises. Actually, I can't tell you. Those oddly come with 5 years of warranty. Brakes for 2012.

Both are great brands. I was just pulling your leg. I just happen to like the feel of the Maggies more and their Service has been more than stellar to me. I don't want to fix something that's not broken.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I bet'cha my Juicys were cheaper, or similar to your Louises, nevertheless we are both happy with our brakes and I havent had to do anything to them  

They are Chad-Blessed.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> They are Chad-Blessed.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

